# Recommendations Alicante south



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Currently parked up at Eco Marjal, heading south tomorrow with the intention of getting to Portugal in the next couple of weeks. We're would you recommend to stop en route.

Trevor


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

You're on an absolutely huge campsite at the moment so I don't know if my ideas would suit you but if you're open to them I think you might enjoy.

It's not very far from where you are, but I would definitely recommend the small Camperpark Huerta de Murcia which is about 8km east of Murcia which is a fantastic small city.

It's a 10 min walk into the small town of Alquerías which doesn't have any tourists apart from us motorhomers, but has a few supermarkets, banks and shops. Oh yes, quite a few tapas bars too at prices which are for the locals.

Surrounded by orange and lemon groves,it is very quiet but with buses to the city of Murcia and a proper cycle route all the way down the Rio Segura into Murcia it is actually very well placed.

The owners are very friendly too and will make you feel very welcome.

After that I would head down the towards the coast. I don't know if you wild camp, but there are a few stunning and really quiet beaches near Águilas where you will find a dozen or so vans. 

If you are not sure of this, why not drive down by day and see if you feel safe.


----------

